# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости программного обеспечения  >  Mozilla Thunderbird 3.1

## Numb

Mozilla официально объявила о выходе Thunderbird 3.1, новой версии  бесплатной, кроссплатформенной, свободно распространяемой программы для  работы с электронной почтой и группами новостей. Thunderbird является  составной частью проекта Mozilla. В Thunderbird 3.1 реализованы новый  мастер настройки учетных записей и Менеджер активности, ведущий журнал  взаимодействия между Thunderbird и провайдером электронной почты;  предоставлена возможность работы с письмами во вкладках и новый набор  инструментов для быстрого поиска почтовых сообщений; новая панель  быстрого фильтра; возможность загрузки писем в отдельных вкладках. Новый  интерфейс поиска в Thunderbird 3.1 содержит инструменты фильтрации и  шкалу времени; реализована индексация писем для ускорения поиска;  результаты поиска отображаются в виде вкладки. Менеджер дополнений  позволяет производить поиск и установку дополнений непосредственно из  Thunderbird. Обновлены инструменты борьбы со спамом.
Разработчики отдельно обращают внимание на то, что данный релиз *официально не поддерживает версии Windows до Windows 2000 (т.е. Windows 95, 98, ME и NT) и версии MAC OS X до версии 10.4 .*

Информация о релизе

страница загрузки

(по материалам Линуксцентра)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Kuzz

*Корректирующий релиз почтового клиента Mozilla Thunderbird 3.1.2* 

Вышел корректирующий релиз почтового клиента Thunderbird 3.1.2 в котором проведена работа по исправлению влияющих на стабильность ошибок и устранению некоторых связанных с пользовательским интерфейсом недоработок.

Из исправлений можно отметить:

 Решена проблема, приводившая к нарушению индексации сообщений; Устранена ошибка, вызывающая крах при открытии определенным образом оформленных сообщений (наличие HTML-блока с тегом "object data=..."); Налажено проигрывание звуковых уведомлений на платформе Linux; Исправлено несколько проблем в интерфейсе управления конфигурацией (В Windows не сохранялись параметры метода аутентификации "normal password" и независимо от указания номера порта для POP3 и IMAP4 использовался всегда только стандартный номер). Начиная с выпуска 3.0.6 на платформе Windows для некоторых IMAP-папок не работала система отображения уведомления при появлении новых сообщений; После обновления Thunderbird 3.0.6 до версии 3.1 используемые по умолчанию smart-папки отображались пустыми.

opennet.ru

----------


## santy

3.1.2 действительно стабильнее и быстрее работает с IMAP-почтой в сравнении с 3.1.1

----------


## XiTri

У кого нибудь ошибка при копировании в отправленные воспроизводится на imap?

----------


## santy

нет, нормально работает отправка почты. (postfix)

----------


## Kuzz

*Тестирование производительности Thunderbird 3 выявило серьезные проблемы* 

Разработчики freeware-утилиты Performance Protector  для оценки производительности программного обеспечения произвели оценку работы почтового клиента Mozilla Thunderbird при подключении к IMAP-папкам сервера Google c достаточно большим объемом почты. Исследование было произведено по причине того, что некоторые пользователи жаловались на ухудшение производительности их компьютеров при работе Thunderbird.

Были выяснены достаточно неприятные особенности в поведении Thunderbird 3 сравнительно предыдущей версии Thunderbird 2:

 Использование процессора увеличилось приблизительно в 100 раз; Использование оперативной памяти увеличилось как минимум в два раза; Количество операций чтения и записи с жёсткого диска увеличилось на несколько порядков; Объём данных, прочитанных и записанных на диск также увеличился в несколько десятков раз; За время проведения теста Thunderbird 3 скачал из Интернета несколько гигабайт данных. 

В чём же состоит причина столь значительных изменений в поведении программы, которые иногда приводят к невозможности полноценного использования компьютера ? Как оказалось в Thunderbird 3 не самым удачным способом были реализованы две новые возможности.

Во-первых, программа теперь по умолчанию скачивает полностью содержимое всех IMAP папок, что в случае использования Google и меток писем приводит к тому, что одни и те же сообщения загружаются из сети несколько раз. Чтобы избежать этой проблемы, после создания IMAP-подключения следует отключить опцию по загрузке IMAP-сообщений с сервера.

Во-вторых, в Mozilla Thunderbird 3 появился не самый эффективный глобальный индексатор сообщений, который, как показало тестирование, практически не прибавляет скорости при поиске сообщений, зато значительно нагружает ресурсы системы, создавая файлы индексации значительно большего размера, чем об этом заявляют разработчики программы. Глобальную индексацию можно отключить в дополнительных настройках программы.

opennet.ru

----------

